# Digestive Advantage for Constipation--comments?



## 21444 (Jun 17, 2006)

I just bought this. My problem is IBS-C.Has it helped anyone??Should I start out at 1/day??


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I tried, and it didn't help me. Then I tried the one for gas and that didn't help me either. Hopefully it will work for you! Maye start out at 1 a day, and if nothing then I know it says u can go up to 2 a day. Good luck!Andrea


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

It didn't help me either but I really didn't give it a fair chance. The gas and bloating was so bad that i gave it up after 3 days.


----------



## 21444 (Jun 17, 2006)

Didn't help me eitherMel


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

I had much the same results as Tiss. lots of gas, bloating plus it also made my c worse so I gave it up after 2 days....couldn't stand it any longer. maybe it would have worked if I'd been able to take it for a longer time.


----------



## 21444 (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, I was quite disappointed. It always sounds good, but for me so far nothing has really worked!I also got lots of pressure, bloating, gas, but this might just be due to the C.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi,I was wondering if this would help IBS-C doesnt sound like it would. I may try it and see anyway. Thanks. Snodove


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hello, I got a free sample of this in the mail. I am IBS C and I am totally surprised... by the results and well pleased. It has really helped me and it the pain I have had for months has almost totally gone as long as I stay on this. I used to take Zelnorm but Digestive Advantage has helped my pain more. Thanks, Polly


----------



## 21444 (Jun 17, 2006)

WOW!!! How long did it take to kick in?Maybe I;ll give it another tryMel


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hey Polly--that's great! so glad you found something that helps.


----------



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

I took it for about half a year.It didn't really do anything. It didn't making the bloating/constipation better, nor did it make it worse. In fact, I felt the EXACT same.If you ask me, I would recommend not to use it.


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi,I'm IBS-C and my gastro doc told me to take the DA-IBS!, NOT the DA-C! Good thing, because the DA-IBS works amazingly for me. It knocked out the bloating and pain within a few days, and I've been taking it now since I think March 06. I take one in the AM and one in the PM, it also helps me have BM's.


----------



## 22771 (Aug 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by AnitaSue:Hi,I'm IBS-C and my gastro doc told me to take the DA-IBS!, NOT the DA-C! Good thing, because the DA-IBS works amazingly for me. It knocked out the bloating and pain within a few days, and I've been taking it now since I think March 06. I take one in the AM and one in the PM, it also helps me have BM's.


So you think DA-C will help the ibs-d type persons?


----------

